# i am looking for a digimon comic -dirty-



## johnd (Dec 9, 2012)

so, i was looking at my old stuff, and i realised that i've lost an old digimon comic that was out there.
it was called something like ''renamon slut'', or ''digimon slut'', and it (mainly) involved a renamon having sex with a guilmon (a small-dragon-like creature, reminded me of charizard). now this is a dirty smut cartoon, but i remember it being posted at FA, and on DA, but i can't remember the artists name, i just remember that this comic had renamon and guilmon(?) having sex in a forest area, and i liked it, because it had renamon with cool breasts, duh.

anyway, if you can find it, i will be very thankfull. thanks again.


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 9, 2012)

If I ever happen to come across it on dA, I'd be happy to report it since it's against the site's ToS.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 9, 2012)

Google is your friend.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 10, 2012)

Stop ruining my childhood dammit.


----------



## Bando (Dec 10, 2012)

I really don't think I should help you, but I will so people like you will shut up.

Go here -> http://u18chan.com/(NSFW, obviously) and use the goddamn search function, and never come back here.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 10, 2012)

I love how OP described what a guilmon was to the FURRY FANDOM as if no one here would know what that was.


----------



## johnd (Dec 25, 2012)

Bando said:


> I really don't think I should help you, but I will so people like you will shut up.
> 
> Go here -> http://u18chan.com/(NSFW, obviously) and use the goddamn search function, and never come back here.


ok, but
WHY SO SERIOUS? lol


----------

